# Chewing- Help



## Cosharing (Jan 22, 2012)

My 7 month old loves to chew. He's often occupied with his various toys but he took a liking to my beautiful (did I say beautiful) area rug. I may have been guilty in allowing him to lay there but it's in the family room so he's welcome. Any time I caught him chewing, I would deflect with one of his toys but that kept him entertained for only 3 minutes and he would defer to the rug chewing. He finally chewed a through one of the edges and got a 1/2 inch out. I need help. I hear that a particular deodorant works. Help!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Havent heard of deodorant being used? You can buy some sprays that may be effective but Id test them to make sure they didnt damage the rug. Most folk will lose something big during the chewing phase. Our last pup it was an antique desk and chair he chewed lumps out of.

Id make sure he was only in that room with supervision, if you leave the room then take him with you. Also you could give him a stuffed kong to try to keep him chewing on that when in there rather than the rug. Take it away when he leaves the room and only give it to him in there. Or you could lift the rug 

Its a phase most of them will go through and it can last a wee while before it stops. Keeping an eye on them and trying to get them the right things to chew on is the best way to handle it. Oh and keep anything you dont want chewed well out of their way, my boys are learning to put toys away if they want to keep them LOL


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Bitter apple spray worked great for us! It doesn't stain....we had to use it on our couch a when lady aw teething she kept trying to chew the corner of my couch.


----------

